# Who's responsible? Buyer OR Seller...



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Okay, this was my first time experiencing this, but I know it's happened to many other Canadians here On AT. I received a pm from a guy after I bought an item from him. This was the 5th pm from him. He tells me that he just realized I was from Canada and wants to back out on the deal do to the increased costs of shipping it. Item was $90 and he says it'll be $45 to ship. I get it. But, assuming that you as the buyer have entered your location in your profile page, included it with payment AND assuming that the seller has not limited shipment of the item to the lower 48, who's the onus on?


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

I always ask if they will ship to me in Canada first. I also usually offer to pay the additional shipping charges. If an item is listed as TYD then there is the assumption of shipping charges already incurred in that cost. I know as a purchaser that most times there is additional fees to ship to me and as a courtesy offer to help with those costs.

A lot of Americans dont realize it is easy to ship to us and just think it is to much hassle. On the flip side, I have dealt with many Americans that are more than willing to ship to me and I have even assisited some first time cross border shippers on the details to get hte item I wanted. After they do it the first time they realize it is easy and continue to offer shipping northbound.

Maybe ask him to split shipping with you on the $45. As I said he had a pad in the price for shipping initially. The total cost is $45 but what amount of that is above what he was expecting ont he initial price? That is the amount of extra shipping to pay.

John


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I think both parties are.
But...45 to ship to Canada?
That sounds high to me. I've gotten bows shipped for less than that.
Splitting the shipping is probably your best bet.
I do agree with RJ though. Always identify as Canadian.
Saves a lot of headaches in the long run.
I've had it where Americans refuse to deal with me.
Good luck. Hope it works out for you.

Shawn


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Most of us in the US are so self centered (myself included) that we don't even think about out of country buyers. Thanks for the reminder to put something in our ads relating to Canadian sales. I personally do not have a problem shipping to the great north, but I do ask that the extra shipping get picked up by the buyer. As a courtesy, you probalby should have mentioned where it would be shipped to. Can't rely on a profile to be accurate on estimating a shipping cost.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

In the case where the item is TYD, I offer to pay the difference between domestic and International. The best way to ship from the US in my opinion is US Postal. Any of the courier companies charge outrageous brokerage fees to ship to Canada. I agree with Shaky, $45 is a lot for shipping unless they are charging for packaging and insurance.


----------



## viper296 (Dec 17, 2012)

Durhampro is correct. Try to get it sent through USPS cuz FedEx and UPS have brokerage fees and extra on top of that. I buy a lot of stuff from the States and usually don't get charged duty through USPS unless its in a big box. The $45 quote is probably the seller just getting a quote online without actually bringing the boxed item to a post office. I've had many quotes way off from what it actually costs. Good luck.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the great tips guys! I appreciate the sound advice. The seller ended up giving me a full refund, so I shouldn't complain really. There are other deals out there. Frustrating, but I guess I'll learn to be more upfront. Thanks for being so honest retrieverfishin. I still love you guys! :usa: Heck, I've got wonderful family in Michigan and Colorado, North Carolina. Great people. Anyway, merci beaucoup! :thumbs_up


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Even though AT is an international archery website I usually identify myself as being from Canada when I am the buyer. 
Personally, I believe the responsibility is on the seller not the buyer. 
I have had to pass, top up or refund $$ on some sales because the seller did not realize I was from Canada.

The one that gets me is this type of ad.....
"$price tyd within the lower 48."
When I make an offer they say, "As long as you pay shipping."
What? I can pay the _*difference*_ in shipping.
Example....someone from Michigan is selling something and they list it as "tyd in the lower 48."
I make an offer and they say I need to pay shipping? Hold the phone!
If I were from California...hell of a lot further than southern Ontario...you would pay to ship it to me.
I am from Canada and I have to pay_* all*_ the shipping now?
Un...No. I will pay the difference.

It would be interesting to hear a classifieds mods take on this situation.....
Someone from Canada makes and offer and pays for the product...(PayPal, EMT or MO....does not matter)
After receiving payment the seller asks for shipping address. 
Realizing it is Canada they ask for more $$ to cover shipping. 
Resolution???


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

everyone I've dealt with has been fair just ask them to ship US post


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is my take, as a seller when you state tyd (to your door) or you will cover shipping its up to you to cover it and realize ArcheryTalk.com is global and you never know where a buyer might be seeing your ad and interested. 

That is why we have the location option that all can see at the right of a persons post that tells members where we are from and could raise a flag to sellers unwilling to send out of the states.

Some will put lower 48 states in their ad with the price as that is their option if they are to cover the shipping. Sellers need to make sure if they cover shipping they may get a person interested from another country so try to work with them as they are archers just as them they just fling their arrows on different soil. 

I have shipped to Canada to Hawaii to Australia and really the pricing isn't that astronomical as you'd think.


----------



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds as if this was resolved appropriately. Obviously the seller assumed that the ultimate buyer would be from the lower 48, even if this wasn't stipulated, and obviously the buyer felt like TYD included Canada. So, they resolved the difference. I think most of us in the US forget that there are users of the site from Canada and other countries.

Just curious.....What if the buyer was across the big pond? Would it be looked at differently? Should the buyer assume that TYD means Europe, Austrailia, etc? Heck, there are a lot of items that can't be exported to certain countries from the US..rangefinders, knives, etc.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Here is my take, as a seller when you state tyd (to your door) or you will cover shipping its up to you to cover it and realize ArcheryTalk.com is global and you never know where a buyer might be seeing your ad and interested.
> 
> That is why we have the location option that all can see at the right of a persons post that tells members where we are from and could raise a flag to sellers unwilling to send out of the states.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lou. Makes perfect sense to me.:thumbs_up


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

rockin_johny said:


> i always ask if they will ship to me in canada first. I also usually offer to pay the additional shipping charges. If an item is listed as tyd then there is the assumption of shipping charges already incurred in that cost. I know as a purchaser that most times there is additional fees to ship to me and as a courtesy offer to help with those costs.
> 
> A lot of americans dont realize it is easy to ship to us and just think it is to much hassle. On the flip side, i have dealt with many americans that are more than willing to ship to me and i have even assisited some first time cross border shippers on the details to get hte item i wanted. After they do it the first time they realize it is easy and continue to offer shipping northbound.
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

First question I ask is "Will you ship to Canada". Most sellers I've bought from agree to split the shipping. Average cost for a bow shipped is about $50 with USPS.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd give the seller a break. He probably had no idea it would cost that much to send it to you. Honest mistake.


----------



## Zuludog (Jun 7, 2012)

Durhampro said:


> In the case where the item is TYD, I offer to pay the difference between domestic and International. The best way to ship from the US in my opinion is US Postal. Any of the courier companies charge outrageous brokerage fees to ship to Canada. I agree with Shaky, $45 is a lot for shipping unless they are charging for packaging and insurance.


This mirrors my experience exactly. I am also upfront with the seller when I initially offer to purchase the item or when I first ask about it. Just split the fees.:smile:


----------

